# my working dog



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

my hunting dog gypsy


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

jordanrussell123 said:


> my hunting dog gypsy


Nice looking pup, how much bull is in that one, jeff


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> my hunting dog gypsy


Nice looking pup, how much bull is in that one, jeff
[/quote]

1/4 so that it still has the big build but lots of speed


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

jordanrussell123 said:


> my hunting dog gypsy


Nice looking pup, how much bull is in that one, jeff
[/quote]

1/4 so that it still has the big build but lots of speed
[/quote]

nice strong pup, good look with the season ahead with gypsy, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like her


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good looking dog. I miss having a hunting dog. I grew up with Beagles, Rats or Moutain Cur's.


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> Good looking dog. I miss having a hunting dog. I grew up with Beagles, Rats or Moutain Cur's.


its always good to have a hunting partner i just chose a dog lol


----------

